# Spa Cycles?



## Ste T. (16 Mar 2011)

Hi there,
Has anybody any experience of Spa Cycles? I was looking at the new Dawes Nomad which seems to be priced £1499 more or less. At Spa Cycles they have it for £975, quite a difference. How do they do it and are they reliable?


----------



## Gixxerman (16 Mar 2011)

I bought some tyres off them last year.
A pair of Schwalbe Marathon Cross 26" at a very good price of £13 each.
However, they sent me a pair of 700c tyres instead.
They accepted their mistake, replaced them with the correct size and covered my postage costs by giving me a free inner tube.
They seemed a fine, approachable outfit.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (16 Mar 2011)

Spa are one of my local LBS's and I buy from them regularly they have a couple of people who can be miserable sods but overall they are ok and the prices are good so go for it.


----------



## MarkF (16 Mar 2011)

I've bought called in and bought from them, haven't had any problems and you need those to discover how good a business is.....

Saw the Nomad in Cycling Active, looks a cracking bike, just what I'd like and at £975 not totally out of reach like the RRP is, gave up looking for a 2nd hand Dawes Sardar ages ago. Let us know what you think, if you decide to purchase the bike.


----------



## Crackle (16 Mar 2011)

My bike came from Spa and I can recommend them. After care when I had a problem was excellent as well. Their mechanic wasn't great though. He changed a chainwheel and tried to set up the front changer. I had to redo it when I got home. Go for it.


----------



## BSRU (16 Mar 2011)

I have bought quite a few things from them in the last six months, via the internet, no problems and always delivered quickly.
It's the sort of LBS I would like in Swindon, good range and competitive prices.


----------



## frank9755 (16 Mar 2011)

I'm a regular customer. I bought a bike from them and lots of parts over the years. 

They are regarded as one of, if not the, best shops for touring bikes in the country. They know their stuff. 

Sometimes some of the admin doesn't work smoothly, but it has always been sorted out in the end.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Mar 2011)

I bought my Marathon+ tyres from their online shop and had excellent service. I recommended them to my sister and she was very happy too. They were the cheapest place I could find for the tyres.


----------



## Moodyman (16 Mar 2011)

Someone said on another forum that they're cyclists first and businessmen after. I think that sums it up well.

Yes, their admin is not brilliant, but you'll get good, honest advice and help from them.

I pass several local bikes shops to visit them - 20 miles away.

That's a cracking price for the Nomad though.


----------



## mickle (16 Mar 2011)

The shop is something of a legend. I've known about them for years but only recently had the opportunity to drop in. I was somewhat taken aback by the appearance - the window display appears not to have been changed in years, full of old crap. Old crap which had a thick layer of dust on it.

You walk in to an area which looks like someones front room has been turned into a messy bike shop. Which is what it is. Greeted by a beardy man you wander through into an area which looks like a kitchen - complete with sink and dining room table at which someone, another beardyman, sits lacing a wheel. I didn't visit the upstairs, but I'll wager they look like bedrooms whcih someone has filled with cycle clothing. It wouldn't have surprised me to find a member of staff having a kip.

The back garden has bikes lined up on the lawn - new bikes mind, for sale. Andthe sheds and outhouses contain more bikes, many hanging from meat-hooks from the ceiling. Nice bikes though.

F*** Evans, this is what a real bike shop should look like.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (16 Mar 2011)

mickle said:


> The shop is something of a legend. I've known about them for years but only recently had the opportunity to drop in. I was somewhat taken aback by the appearance - the window display appears not to have been changed in years, full of old crap. Old crap which had a thick layer of dust on it.
> 
> You walk in to an area which looks like someones front room has been turned into a messy bike shop. Which is what it is. Greeted by a beardy man you wander through into an area which looks like a kitchen - complete with sink and dining room table at which someone, another beardyman, sits lacing a wheel. I didn't visit the upstairs, but I'll wager they look like bedrooms whcih someone has filled with cycle clothing. It wouldn't have surprised me to find a member of staff having a kip.
> 
> ...



Sounds just like a number of bike shops I frequented when I was a nipper! 

IMO, Spa is an excellent bike shop with whom I have had many dealings face-to-face over several years. Buy with full confidence.


----------



## jayonabike (16 Mar 2011)

I bought some hand made wheels from them, friendly on the phone and new what they were talking about. Cracking wheels too!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Mar 2011)

i needed some specialist brompton advice / bits (i was putting a double chainring on at the time) and drove up, the service was excellent and they knew their stuff. i ordered stuff of them via the internet aswell, no problems. their prices are very good.

however, on another forum i have seen people slate them off, but a few posters said it's only the son of the original founder who can be off-handed on a bad day (can't we all tho?).


----------



## Jerry Atrik (16 Mar 2011)

They have given me lots of sound advice over the phone and their delivery and prices are hard to beat .


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Mar 2011)

frank9755 said:


> They are regarded as one of, if not the, best shops for touring bikes in the country. They know their stuff.



They thoroughly deserve their reputation ime.


----------



## craigwend (16 Mar 2011)

Another satisfied customer a few bits off them over the years always at good prices, 

I also bought my galaxy off them 15 years ago; they even let me use Mrs Craigwend (well technically she was not then) as a deposit when I took the bike for a test ride! & yes even then the galaxy was 450 instead of 550 (previous years model, which some where still selling at that price) 

as people have pointed out their money is not 'wasted' on a flash showroom... or showroom at all


----------



## Aperitif (16 Mar 2011)

Spa - Men with thumbs of iron, pinging M+ onto a rim with hardly a bead of sweat! It is so nice to have someone say "Good morning" - and then start a conversation. As others have said, the service is quality, and I just love Mickle's 'Through the Keyhole' point of view!


----------



## Baggy (16 Mar 2011)

We've had wheels off them in the past, had a slight problem as one was damaged in transit but this was sorted out without much much trouble and the wheels were excellent. 

I've just ordered a bike from them - I think they're offering the discount on pre-release 2011 Dawes bikes (i.e. not in the shop yet). They've already been in touch to say the bike has been ordered and is expected in late March/early May. 

Edit - I'm speculating this is why the offer is so good - but there could be any number of reasons...


----------



## Crackle (16 Mar 2011)

Witch bike Baggy?



And yes Mickle's descrption was spot on, it is a converted house.


----------



## Baggy (16 Mar 2011)

Crackle said:


> *Witch* bike Baggy?


 

It's a Century SE. But it's not for me  There's a preview on Road CC and a full review coming soon. Chuffy's the reviewer...and without giving _too_ much away, when we saw the Spa price...well, it would have been rude not to buy one!


----------



## Crackle (16 Mar 2011)

Baggy said:


>





I'll have to look tomorrow, it seems to be down for maintenance


----------



## Baggy (16 Mar 2011)

Crackle said:


> I'll have to look tomorrow, it seems to be down for maintenance


Typical, it was working fine 5 mins ago!


----------



## slowmotion (17 Mar 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Spa - Men with thumbs of iron, pinging M+ onto a rim with hardly a bead of sweat! It is so nice to have someone say "Good morning" - and then start a conversation. As others have said, the service is quality, and I just love Mickle's 'Through the Keyhole' point of view!



That video is an absolute classic. I didn't have thumbs of iron but it inspired me to persevere. 
Fantastic delivery as well...here he is....

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XUFVrl0UT4[/media]



Magic.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Mar 2011)

Yes Martin I agree, a lovely delivery. That's the one with the dive bomber from Evans that drones in just as the vid is ending...


----------



## Bodhbh (17 Mar 2011)

I've had a couple of wheels built by them. First time, I phone up on Saturday. I don't really know what I want, but I know what I'm going to use it for. Guy who answers the phone puts me thru to 'the wheelbuilder' to discuss my requirements. He tells me what I want, builds the wheel, it arrives at work on Monday. Seems pretty good service.


----------



## Crackle (17 Mar 2011)

Baggy said:


> It's a Century SE. But it's not for me  There's a preview on Road CC and a full review coming soon. Chuffy's the reviewer...and without giving _too_ much away, when we saw the Spa price...well, it would have been rude not to buy one!



I like that. Quite similiar to my 2006 Audax but more updated with a retro look. Very nice but I do have an affection for Dawes bikes.


----------



## Saundie (17 Mar 2011)

Ste T. said:


> Hi there,
> Has anybody any experience of Spa Cycles? I was looking at the new Dawes Nomad which seems to be priced £1499 more or less. At Spa Cycles they have it for £975, quite a difference. How do they do it and are they reliable?


I recently used Spa Cycles to buy some Schwalbe Marathon Supremes, they had them shipped out the day of ordering and I got them the next day, which seems to echo the experience of others. 

As for the bike, I too had my eye on the Nomad until I saw the stock gearing on it. I think it would be worth asking Spa if they can swap the chainring for a 39t and put a bigger sprocket on it.


----------



## Amanda P (17 Mar 2011)

Yeah, I'll recommend Spa Cycles too. If it's for touring, they'll have it.

The shop is just the way Mickle describes it. Don't go in to browse, 'cause you won't find anything - you have to ask for stuff and the guy will beetle off into the recesses of the house and produce it. It's also worth mentioning that they have much, much more than is listed on their website - phone and ask.

I've run into Mr Grumpy, too. Mrs Uncle Phil and I were touring in Ireland and experiencing severe spoke breakage problems. In the end, after two or three breakages a day for thee days, we phoned Spa to order a new bomb-proof wheel. All went well until I started to give my credit card number; then he suddenly decided it was too much trouble. I pointed out that I was quite willing to pay the carriage cost to Ireland and any other admin cost involved, but he shouted me down and just hung up on me. When I phoned back he did it again!

I gave it five minutes and tried again. This time I spoke to another gent who apologised profusely for his colleague's behaviour and sorted it all out.

I don't seem to have run into Mr Grumpy again. If they weren't such a damn good shop I'd not be dealing with them again or recommending them.


----------



## Ste T. (18 Mar 2011)

That's thumbs up all round then.

Thanks everyone


----------



## phil_hg_uk (18 Mar 2011)

Uncle Phil said:


> I've run into Mr Grumpy, too. Mrs Uncle Phil and I were touring in Ireland and experiencing severe spoke breakage problems. In the end, after two or three breakages a day for thee days, we phoned Spa to order a new bomb-proof wheel. All went well until I started to give my credit card number; then he suddenly decided it was too much trouble. I pointed out that I was quite willing to pay the carriage cost to Ireland and any other admin cost involved, but he shouted me down and just hung up on me. When I phoned back he did it again!
> 
> I gave it five minutes and tried again. This time I spoke to another gent who apologised profusely for his colleague's behaviour and sorted it all out.



   That will be one of them (maybe they are twins), I always have a look in through the window and see who is behind the counter if I am going in the shop in person rather than risk the grumpy lucky dip


----------



## just jim (18 Mar 2011)

The wheels I ordered from them are very good indeed, and arrived packed carfully into a bike box. Can't fault them!


----------



## jags (18 Mar 2011)

anyone see or better still own there new triple chainset £45 i think seems quiet cheep .
anyone got any info on it.
i had a bit of a run in with the owner on another forum ,just thought he was been very snappy with me
when i asked about there new ti toured ,which btw looks class.
anyway the triple chainset whats the verdict on it .


----------



## HelenD123 (18 Mar 2011)

jags said:


> anyone see or better still own there new triple chainset £45 i think seems quiet cheep .
> anyone got any info on it.
> i had a bit of a run in with the owner on another forum ,just thought he was been very snappy with me
> when i asked about there new ti toured ,which btw looks class.
> anyway the triple chainset whats the verdict on it .



Spandex and I recently bought the £35 ones advertised on their home page. Are those the ones you're referring to? I know nothing about these things but Spandex was very impressed with the quality and got some good advice on which bottom bracket to put with them.


----------



## just jim (18 Mar 2011)

jags said:


> anyone see or better still own there new triple chainset £45 i think seems quiet cheep .
> anyone got any info on it.
> i had a bit of a run in with the owner on another forum ,just thought he was been very snappy with me
> when i asked about there new ti toured ,which btw looks class.
> anyway the triple chainset whats the verdict on it .



Yes, the quality is good for £35 - I fitted it with a UN-54 B.B.


----------



## jags (18 Mar 2011)

excellent thanks lads just the news i wanted to hear.
it will work with shimano sti and derailleurs wont it?


----------



## just jim (19 Mar 2011)

jags said:


> excellent thanks lads just the news i wanted to hear.
> it will work with shimano sti and derailleurs wont it?



Yes it will. Seems like Spa only have the 165mm crank arm length version available.


----------



## gb155 (19 Mar 2011)

Had 3 handbuilt wheels from them, no issues, other than a lack of speed with the first wheel


----------



## asterix (19 Mar 2011)

Have dealt with Spa a lot over the years, trustworthy and reliable. Have never had any issues about grumpiness! They usually know what I need before I do - in a good way.


----------



## sadjack (19 Mar 2011)

Another satisfied customer here. I just wish they were closer! I visited their shop when I bought my Galaxy from them and I loved the place and the guy I met there who regaled me with a tale of crewing a yacht to the med and cycling home. 

I have bought from their web site several times and had only one slight prob when the wrong item was delivered but it was quickly put right.

I have no qualms in recommending them and will certainly buy from there in the future.


----------



## MarkF (22 Apr 2011)

Went to Spa Cycles yesterday lunchtime, bought a Dawes Discovery 301, the bloke (40's + beard) was very helpful, knowledeable and prepared to do a deal, good service.


----------



## doog (22 Apr 2011)

I ordered a Brooks saddle from them last Wednesday and it was delivered at dawn on Thursday in time for my commute to work, brilliant service and the price was very good.


----------



## avsd (22 Apr 2011)

Another satisfied customer here. I ordered a Sabbath September over the internet and would use again. Advice over the phone was excellent.


----------

